# Crap... what is this



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

please identify, I have dosed the tank w/ prazi pro.
It came out of my new elong


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

should I add salt? how often should i waterchange? and should i treat for 3 weeks or longer?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

How many times have you seen that come out of his ass?


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

just today (once)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When did you dose the tank? Before or after?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Isnt that what prazi does.. make them crap out worms?


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I dosed it after I saw the worm.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

OK, Just follow the label then.
I doubt theres only one.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

should i give him a bath? or just dose the water?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Just dose the tank for the recommended amount of time.Should take care of it.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

alright thanks guys for the help. i'll keep you all updated.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats what you call a tapeworm. this is exactly why you used prazipro. because these fish are all wildcaught they likely all have tapeworms which are robbing crutial nutrients from the fish causing it to grow slow. its one of the secrets to growing out serra species a bit faster. good job on getting out the devil robbing your fish of growth!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

so thats what a tapeworm looks like! thanks for the id!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

the one I found in a feeder looks nothing like that. There might be different kinds though?

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=137983


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like your fake plant stem... Was it alive and moving ???


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

yup its was moving around. when i took it out of the tank it curled up on the ends and squirmed around.

and i think it must be a diff kind than the one your found jayson.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> thats what you call a tapeworm. this is exactly why you used prazipro. because these fish are all wildcaught they likely all have tapeworms which are robbing crutial nutrients from the fish causing it to grow slow. its one of the secrets to growing out serra species a bit faster. good job on getting out the devil robbing your fish of growth!!!!!!! congrats


I agree. Smart move using PraziPro. Everyone should use prazipro when they get a new p. You never know what internal parasites they might have. A single treatment is good for 5-7 days. Just don't do any water changes during that period and make sure you removed any carbon from your filters. I think one treatment is good enough. You can always do another treatment later on. How long did it take for the tapeworm to come out after the treatment?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

That is nasty but neat.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

it came out before the treatment and was still alive. I emailed the pictures to a lab tech friend and he says its a roundworm and not a tape worm. I'm not positive but i don't think prazi treats roundworms







i'll have to figure out something else to use after this treatment is over.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

looks like i'm going to have to use some acriflavine to kill them off because they are a protizoa


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Kudos said:


> looks like i'm going to have to use some acriflavine to kill them off because they are a protizoa


Roundworms are not protozoans...roundworms are nematodes. Acriflavine is for external parasites. If it is indeed a roundworm, your best bet is Piperazine, Levamisole, or Fenbendazole.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

alright thanks for the help


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

He passed about 6 more this morning so the prazi must have worked. i'll treat agian in a week to kill anything that was still an egg.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

someone should make a thread with pictures of parasites and problems, then have it saved.

Use your ringworm pics, my tapeworm pics, AKSkirmish's heater burn rohm pics, and some of those white bump caribe pics floating around. Then add to it until there are pics of all the different problems, with a link to the saved medication guide.

I for one fully disclose my tapeworm pic to p-fury for anything like that someone might want to do, and I'm sure most everyone else would too.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Kudos said:


> He passed about 6 more this morning so the prazi must have worked. i'll treat agian in a week to kill anything that was still an egg.


See if you can get a close up of any of the worms including extreme closeups of the mouth and anus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just curious, has is appetite gone to sh*t where he does not eat at all ?


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

he isn't interested in food anymore







he used to attack whatever was in his tank as soon as it hit the water


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Kudos said:


> he isn't interested in food anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because he is no longer feeding a ton of parasites just to get what nutrients needed to survive.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Kudos said:


> he isn't interested in food anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer. I've lost a couple fish over the last 3 years to this. Right after the use of Prazi and them crapping it out. This topic is heading into the Saved Topics eventually. Just document everything that works and don't work in this thread if you don't mind. Best of luck with treatment.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I put a carnavor pellet in there last night and this morning it was still there. I'll try some krill tonight and see if he wants some of that. he used to really love both of those before I got the worms out.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Can I see a pic please? It is possible it is callamanus. If you said hes already passed 6 worms, you need to act fast. Please post some pics of the worms. If it is infact callamanus there is only one medication known to work. If he has that many, he is also in danger of 2ndary infection. So when you use this medication make sure you keep his water crystal clear, use a mild antibiotic. Anyways, the medication is levamisole. It is sold in the US as Levasole. Its a pig wormer so you shoudl be able to find the stuff at feed store.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

there are pics on the first page


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

i've been offering krill and the pellets every night and still not eating. tonight i'm going to try and soak it in Garlic


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

from the picture you showed us, it looked like you haven't clean the tanks in months or probably you forgot to dispose uneaten food. my only suggestions is to do weekly water changes and add salt.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

the tank has new gravel in it. (switched from white to black when i got him) the nitrates are under 20 ppm because i clean the sh*t out of the tank. the SMALL amount of alge was because I used to have live plants in there and was dosing ferts for them and then took them out. I got a small algea bloom from the left over ferts.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You treating with any meds at the moment ? Remember that Prazi needs treatment for a whole week, up to 3 treatments for a total of 3 weeks to make sure the cycle of the worms are eradicated. Did you follow any of Bioteach's advise ???


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I sure am doctor! i've done a 30% water change one week after the first dose and redosed. I have another 30% change coming up tomorrow and then my last dose of medication.

P.S. I got him to eat today! I soaked some krill in Guarlic Guard and he hit it pretty quick he must have been hungry after 9 days w/o food.

I've got most of the worms in vials and will take them out and get some pics tonight if i have time. A couple of the worms are up at K-states animal science department getting tests done on them to get the exact taxonomy of the parisite. i'll post a copy of the report for all to enjoy/learn from.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Kudos said:


> I've got most of the worms in vials and will take them out and get some pics tonight if i have time. A couple of the worms are up at K-states animal science department getting tests done on them to get the exact taxonomy of the parisite. i'll post a copy of the report for all to enjoy/learn from.


Keep us posted!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That is a real great sign that he ate.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Kudos said:


> I've got most of the worms in vials and will take them out and get some pics tonight if i have time. A couple of the worms are up at K-states animal science department getting tests done on them to get the exact taxonomy of the parisite. i'll post a copy of the report for all to enjoy/learn from.


Any updates??


----------

